# Fehler beim einfügen von HMI-Station in Step7



## Fender85 (6 Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage:

ich wollte in Step7 eine HMI-Station einfügen, nur leider kam bei dem Vorgang folgende Fehlermeldung:

Utah-SOM-Error ! File: ObjCreator.cpp, Line:2347
Text: Exception in GetUtahDeviceType !


Hier die Versionen meiner Programme:

Step7 : V5.4 + SP3 + HF1

WinCC Flexible 2008 : V1.3.0.0_1.83.0.1

Kann mir da jemand sagen was ich machen kann damit es funktioniert ??

Danke im Vorraus...  


LG Fender85


----------



## bastimeister (6 Juli 2009)

*Step7 V5.4 auf SP5 aktualisieren*

Hallo Fender,

Ich sehe dein Step7 ist garnicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand, ich würde mal aktualieren auf V5.4 SP5, das ist die aktuellste Version, oder hast du nen bestimmten Grund warum du das nich machen kannst/darfst?

Link: http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805055&treeLang=de

Ansonsten würd ich mal auf der Siemens-Support-Seite nach Kompatibilität von Step7 5.4 SP3+HF1 und WinCCflex2008 (das könntest du auch auf SP1+HF1 aktualisieren, wenn du noch nicht hast, kann grad mit deiner Angabe nix anfangen) ansonsten hab ich erstmal keine Idee...


----------



## Fender85 (6 Juli 2009)

Hi,

ja das könnte ich mal versuchen. Bisher bin ich mit dem Laptop wo das Step7 drauf ist nicht ins Internet gegangen.

Reihne Vorsichtsmaßnahme  ;-)


Wenn ich es mal versucht habe melde ich mich wieder...

LG Fender


----------



## Fender85 (7 Juli 2009)

*Geht leider immer noch nicht*

Hi Leute,

ich habe nun Mein Step 7 auf den neusten Stand gebracht (SP4)
und es sogar neu installiert.

Doch leider kann ich immer noch keine HMI Station einfügen.

Es ist immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung... (siehe erster Beitrag)


Kann mir vieleicht jemand weiter helfen ??


LG Fender


----------



## Woldo (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo Fender,

der neueste Stand ist SP5. Keine Ahnung ob mit SP5 dein Problem behoben ist. Ich würde mich an den Siemens-Support wenden


----------



## JesperMP (7 Juli 2009)

Vieleicht liegt das Problem bei Microsoft .Net Framework ?


----------



## Fender85 (7 Juli 2009)

was ist den das ??

und was könnte ich da beheben ?


----------



## JesperMP (7 Juli 2009)

Es ist ein Programmbibliotek das mehr und mehr verwendet wird, auch von Siemens, und ganz sicher bei WinCC Flex.
.Net Framework 3.5:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en


----------



## Fender85 (8 Juli 2009)

So ich habe nun auch das Probiert und vieles weitere auch und es geht immer noch nicht.

Unter anderem habe ich jetzt versucht das SP1 auf WinCC Flexible zu instalieren, jedoch kommt beim entpacken der ZipDatei immer eine Fehler meldunge, dass eine Datei beschädigt sei. Ich habe sogar versucht es noch einmal zu downloaden, doch leider ist der Fehler immer noch... hat da jemand einen Tipp ??


----------



## xhasx (10 Juli 2009)

Ist bei mir auch mal nicht gegangen!
Dann hab ich ne PC Station eingefügt. Da kannst du ja auch WCF einfügen. Seitdem arbeite ich mit dieser Kopie.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Juli 2009)

Pas auf. "PC Station" ist nicht gleich mit ein "HMI Station".

"PC Station" bedeutet auch "Simatic Net", "S7RTM" und "softbus".

Man kann ein PC Station in ein HMI Station umwandeln, und umgekehrt. 

Einfach S7RTM einschalten für ein PC Station. Dann muss der HW Konfiguration mit der Kommunikationsschnittstelle erweitert werden, zb. "IE Algemein" oder "CP5611" oder ähnliches.
Simatic Net muss zusätzlich erwerbt und installiert werden.
In WinCC Flexible ist der online Verbindung via "softbus".

Wenn S7RTM ausgeschaltet ist hat man ein HMI Station.
Man braucht nicht und kann auch nicht ein Kommunikationsschnittstelle in der HW Konfiguration einfügen.
In WinCC Flexible ist der online Verbindung via "S7ONLINE".


----------

